# How important is ram speed for a slave?



## merlinhimself (Apr 30, 2018)

I recently discovered that you can basically build a cheap 12 core server PC that is equivalent to most of the mac pro towers. I was wondering how important DDR3 to DDR4 is. The tower I work on now has DDR3 1333 mHz, seems to be doing fine, but what would DDR4 improve?


----------



## chimuelo (Apr 30, 2018)

RAM Speed using an AMD 2700X is notable, no so much on Intel x86.
One friend bought the 2400G and claims to get more single core performance by overclocking the CPU and RAM and leaving iGPU @ stock speeds.

Intel CPUs with our apps just don’t seem to benefit.
I usually bump up the RAM Speeds and lower CAS settings and see no difference on synths or sampled instruments.

Going from DDR3 to DDR4 won’t be noticeable on Intel.
Save your money and go for stock Samsung RAM or other big name manufacturers like ADATA.


----------



## JohnG (Apr 30, 2018)

agree with chimuelo. Can't see any performance difference at all.


----------



## DAW PLUS (May 3, 2018)

There is no advantage for audio with Intel CPU's when using higher RAM speed. 
I tested single channel 1333MHz against 2400MHz quad channel, there was not a single voice, plugin or second of library loading speed difference. I only haven't tested convolution like MIR or Nebula, but even there I think it only might benefit automation of large sources, if at all.


----------

